# JPanel proportional skalieren



## Kayleigh (7. Aug 2009)

Hallo!

Ich nun nochmal mit einem Problem: im Thread "SVG und Swing" hatte ich schon gepostet, dass ich eine Methode habe, die ein SVGPanel(JPanel) proportional skaliert, wenn sich die Grösse des Frames ändert. Ja - haha - das war nun etwas voreilig von mir.  Das funktioniert schon - aber leider entweder nur horizontal oder vertikal, je nachdem ob ich Breite oder Höhe neu berechne und setze. Soweit logisch - aber mir fehlt nun der Ansatz, wie ich das Panel dazu bringe in Breite UND Höhe proportional zu bleiben, wenn der Frame nicht-proportional verändert wird. 

Soll heissen: Wenn sich die Grösse des Frames ändert, dann soll sich das Panel anpassen, aber nur so weit, das die Proportionen erhalten bleiben.

Mein Ansatz(nur zur Ansicht - das so nicht funzt, weil 
	
	
	
	





```
svgPanel.setPreferredSize(d2);
```


```
svgPanel.setPreferredSize(d1);
```
 überschreibt ist mir klar):


```
public void alignControls()
    {
	//actual size
	int height = svgPanel.getSize().height;
	int width = svgPanel.getSize().width;

	//new proportions for the svgPanel
//400, 272 = preferredSize des Panels
	int newWidth = 400*height/272;
	int newHeight = 272*width/400;


//schneidet die grafik vertikal nicht ab
	Dimension d1 = new Dimension(newWidth, height); 
	svgPanel.setPreferredSize(d1);
	svgPanel.setSize(d1); 

//schneidet die grafik horizontal nicht ab
	Dimension d2 = new Dimension(width, newHeight); 
	svgPanel.setPreferredSize(d2);
	svgPanel.setSize(d2); 

	svgPanel.updateUI();
    }
```

Bitte nochmal um eure Mithilfe! Ich hab schon einen Knoten im Hirn und renn im Kreis...dabei ist die Lösung wahrscheinlich eh einfach... 

Vielen Dank!

lg, Daniela


----------



## Ebenius (7. Aug 2009)

Nie, nie, nie, nie, niemals [c]updateUI()[/c] misbrauchen. Diese Methode installiert das UI-Delegate neu. Ist wie Reifen wechseln während der Fahrt.
Was Du da mit [c]alignControls()[/c] tust ist das was eigentlich ein LayoutManager machen sollte. Ich dachte (im anderen Thread), Du willst die Graphic skalieren. Wenn Du das SVGPanel nur auf seinem Parent positionieren willst, dann nimm einen entsprechenden LayoutManager. Das kommt zwar vom Effekt auf dasselbe raus, ist aber schöner, weil man nunmal die Konzepte nutzt die es gibt. In diesem Fall würde ich also die gesamte Methode löschen und statt derer im Konstruktor (bzw. irgendeiner vom Konstruktor aufgerufenen Methode) ein entsprechendes Layout setzen. Zum Beispiel dieses:


```
class ProportionalCenterLayout
  implements LayoutManager2 {

  public Dimension preferredLayoutSize(Container parent) {
    int w = 0;
    int h = 0;
    final int componentCount = parent.getComponentCount();
    for (int i = 0; i < componentCount; i++) {
      final Component c = parent.getComponent(i);
      final Dimension size = c.getPreferredSize();
      w = Math.max(w, size.width);
      h = Math.max(h, size.height);
    }
    final Insets insets = parent.getInsets();
    return new Dimension(insets.left + insets.right + w, insets.top
          + insets.bottom
          + h);
  }

  public Dimension minimumLayoutSize(Container parent) {
    int w = 0;
    int h = 0;
    final int componentCount = parent.getComponentCount();
    for (int i = 0; i < componentCount; i++) {
      final Component c = parent.getComponent(i);
      final Dimension size = c.getMinimumSize();
      w = Math.max(w, size.width);
      h = Math.max(h, size.height);
    }
    final Insets insets = parent.getInsets();
    return new Dimension(insets.left + insets.right + w, insets.top
          + insets.bottom
          + h);
  }

  public Dimension maximumLayoutSize(Container parent) {
    int w = 0;
    int h = 0;
    final int componentCount = parent.getComponentCount();
    for (int i = 0; i < componentCount; i++) {
      final Component c = parent.getComponent(i);
      final Dimension size = c.getMaximumSize();
      w = Math.max(w, size.width);
      h = Math.max(h, size.height);
    }
    final Insets insets = parent.getInsets();
    return new Dimension(insets.left + insets.right + w, insets.top
          + insets.bottom
          + h);
  }

  public void layoutContainer(Container parent) {
    final Insets insets = parent.getInsets();
    final int x = insets.left;
    final int y = insets.top;
    final int w = parent.getWidth() - insets.left - insets.right;
    final int h = parent.getHeight() - insets.top - insets.bottom;
    final double parentRatio = h == 0 ? 0. : (double) w / h;
    final int componentCount = parent.getComponentCount();
    for (int i = 0; i < componentCount; i++) {
      final Component c = parent.getComponent(i);
      final Dimension size = c.getPreferredSize();
      final double ratio =
            size.height == 0 ? 0 : (double) size.width / size.height;
      if (parentRatio < ratio) {
        final int childHeight = (int) (w / ratio);
        c.setBounds(x, y + (h - childHeight) / 2, w, childHeight);
      } else {
        final int childWidth = (int) (h * ratio);
        c.setBounds(x + (w - childWidth) / 2, y, childWidth, h);
      }
    }
  }

  public void invalidateLayout(Container target) {}

  public void addLayoutComponent(String name, Component comp) {}

  public void addLayoutComponent(Component comp, Object constraints) {}

  public void removeLayoutComponent(Component comp) {}

  public float getLayoutAlignmentX(Container target) {
    return 0.5f;
  }

  public float getLayoutAlignmentY(Container target) {
    return 0.5f;
  }
}
```
Falls das SVGPanel von Haus aus keine vernünftige PreferredSize haben sollte -- ich würde ersteinmal erwarten, es errechnet selbst eine, wenn man ihm keine setzt -- müsstest Du die PreferredSize einmal auf eine Größe mit richtigem Seitenverhältnis setzen.
Ebenius


----------



## HannsW (7. Aug 2009)

Kayleigh hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Soll heissen: Wenn sich die Grösse des Frames ändert, dann soll sich das Panel anpassen, aber nur so weit, das die Proportionen erhalten bleiben.


Das kann m.E nicht klappen:
Wenn DU z.B NUR die Höhe des Frame änderst, kannst du die Höhe des Panels prop zum Frame ändern, und die PanelBreite prop zur PanelHöhe.
Entsprechendes für die Breite des Frames.
Wenn aber im Frame BEIDES geändert wird: Woran soll sich das Panel dann halten?

Oder habe ich Dcch missverstanden?
Hanns


----------



## icarus2 (7. Aug 2009)

Je nach Layout funktioniert es wenn du setMinumumSize() und setMaximumSize() auf den gleichen Wert setzt. Kann aber je nach Layout sein, dass das ignoriert wird.

Anstonsten macht es meistens Sinn, wenn sich der Panel anpasst. Du kannst allerdings bei einem GridBagLayout die Ausbreitung einer Komponente verhindern, so dass sie sich nicht ausbreitet und die Grösse beibehält. Kannst dir ja mal die API des GridBagLayouts etwas anschauen und mal sehen ob du da fündig wirst.


----------



## Kayleigh (10. Aug 2009)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für euer Antworten und eure Hilfe! 

@Ebenius:
Bez. updateUI() gebe ich dir recht, sollte man nicht tun - kann aber mitunter auch brauchbar sein. Ich hatte z.B. einen Fall, wo Spiel-Events dargestellt werden und die grafische Darstellung immer ein Event hinten war, wobei die Text-Darstellung ok war. Mit einem updateUI()-Aufruf nach dem eine neue Grafik geladen wurde, war das Problem behoben. Eventuelle Seiteneffekte sind bis jetzt nicht aufgetreten. Aber ich bin Swing-Newbie wie gesagt und bin mir sicher, dass es andere - bessere - Möglichkeiten gibt um so ein Problem zu lösen.

Bez. Skalieren: eigentlich wäre es ja am einfachsten die Grafik zu skalieren, aber das funzt mit dem SVGSalamander nicht so recht. Verwendet man die Batik-Lib, dann ist das skaliert sich die Grafik automatisch proportional, aber beim Salamander leider nicht. Da gibt es nur eine Methode setScaleToFit(boolean scaleToFit) und die passt die Grösse der Grafik dem SVGPanel an - ohne Rücksicht auf Proportionen. Daher meine Idee mit der proportionalen Grössenberechnung des Panels.

@HannsW:


> Wenn DU z.B NUR die Höhe des Frame änderst, kannst du die Höhe des Panels prop zum Frame ändern, und die PanelBreite prop zur PanelHöhe.
> Entsprechendes für die Breite des Frames.
> Wenn aber im Frame BEIDES geändert wird: Woran soll sich das Panel dann halten?


Das sollte eigentlich schon funktionieren. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Szenario: ziehe ich den Frame diagonal grösser d.h. an einer Ecke, dann skaliert sich das Panel auch brav richtig mit. Wenn ich aber z.b. nur die Breite vergrösser, dann skaliert sich das Ding natürlich auch mit und verschwindet dann hinter anderen Komponenten - selbiges für die Höhe. Das Panel sollte sich aber nur soweit mitvergrössern, dass es nicht abgeschnitten wird - das es sich also, wenn die Höhe ausgenutzt ist, nicht mehr weiter mitskaliert sondern in seiner Grösse bleibt, auch wenn der Frame weiter verbreitert oder höher wird. 

@icarus2:
Ich werde mir das GridBagLayout mal genauer ansehen. Das klingt nach einer Lösung. 

lg, Daniela


----------



## Kayleigh (10. Aug 2009)

Hallo Ebenius!

Vielen Dank für dein Beispiel der LayoutManager2 Implementierung. Das tut genau das, was ich wollte!!  Und updateUI() ist raus. 

lg, Daniela


----------



## Ebenius (10. Aug 2009)

Kayleigh hat gesagt.:


> @Ebenius:
> Bez. updateUI() gebe ich dir recht, sollte man nicht tun - kann aber mitunter auch brauchbar sein. Ich hatte z.B. einen Fall, wo Spiel-Events dargestellt werden und die grafische Darstellung immer ein Event hinten war, wobei die Text-Darstellung ok war. Mit einem updateUI()-Aufruf nach dem eine neue Grafik geladen wurde, war das Problem behoben. Eventuelle Seiteneffekte sind bis jetzt nicht aufgetreten. Aber ich bin Swing-Newbie wie gesagt und bin mir sicher, dass es andere - bessere - Möglichkeiten gibt um so ein Problem zu lösen.


Natürlich funktioniert der schwergewichtige Eingriff mit [c]updateUI()[/c]. Er installiert ja alles auf der Komponente neu, legt sie neu aus und zeichnet sie neu. Ein leichterer Eingriff genügt aber ebenfalls immer:

```
revalidate(); // refreshes the component layout, such as text layout, container children, etc.
repaint(); // enqueues a repaint event in the event queue
```
Probier's mal an der Stelle aus, bei der jetzt noch [c]updateUI()[/c] drin ist.



Kayleigh hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für dein Beispiel der LayoutManager2 Implementierung. Das tut genau das, was ich wollte!!  Und updateUI() ist raus.


Freut mich!

PS: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-...ann-ich-ein-thema-als-erledigt-markieren.html <== Das nächste mal dann selber klicken. 

Ebenius


----------



## Kayleigh (10. Aug 2009)

> PS: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-b...markieren.html <== Das nächste mal dann selber klicken.



Wird gemacht! 

lg, Daniela


----------

